
Web APIs for Dual Screen and Foldable Devices – By Microsoft Edge - rtcoms
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2020/09/14/introducing-dual-screen-foldable-web-apis/
======
jmnicolas
The Duo makes me think of a solution in search of a problem. Anyone has it and
prefers it over a standard smartphone?

